# Game style dog owners and lovers Please Help me make my next video a success



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Hey everyone.. I am looking for game style dog pictures from past and present, your dogs. I am wanting to make a video celebrating the original APBT. I would really love pics of your dogs in action, as the video is going to center mostly around how the dogs are still active and useful in participating in society... also I am going to focus on the "witch hunt" of people being accused of dog fighting. So any information to add in on that will help. Such as... people being accused for break sticks... flirt poles.. treadmills who just have sport dogs. I have been wanting to make this video for awhile.. so please help me make it a success!

www.youtube.com/eos420 is my youtube channel


----------



## boy (Jan 3, 2010)

if only my little boy was bigger.  but good luck on making the video!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Aww Thanks!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

awesome here's some pics of Dosia.


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

is been so cold out lately ive only been keeping the dogs outside long anough to work them alittle plus their daily walks, so i dont have any new pictures. soon i will, but your more than welcome to use any older ones ive posted.


----------



## pimpidypimp (Dec 30, 2008)

Diesel was 100% gamebred I lost him dec of last year, I would be honored if you can use him for your Video.

Rest in peace my son, Till we meet again!


















http://s34.photobucket.com/albums/d135/bullnuts/?action=view&current=dang.flv
^ 
Maybe you can use this video of him also


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

pimpidypimp said:


> Diesel was 100% gamebred I lost him dec of last year, I would be honored if you can use him for your Video.
> 
> Rest in peace my son, Till we meet again!


thats a great looking dog..how'd u lose him if its ok to ask?


----------



## pimpidypimp (Dec 30, 2008)

A yard accident, Its hard for me to talk about it.
Diesel was speacial! He was one of the foundation studs of Determination kennels, ( My Kennel name) Well thats what I call my operation anyways.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

He's gorgeous... I will honor him in my video.


----------



## pimpidypimp (Dec 30, 2008)

Even big pimps can cry! I got tears right about now!

Thanks sooooooooooo much!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

im sorry for your loss ^^^


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Awe Pimp! Im sorry bruh! I know how much that sucks.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

here are some of Riley..you can use them if you want.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Here's some your welcome to use if you want...

Lilbit...




























AKA...




























Jeep...










Finale AKA's litter mate...



















Sheena...





































And as I told you in my PM to you your welcome to use any pictures I've ever posted here and if you can go to G-D .com go throught my/Shon's photo allbum's and use what ever you want 

Just send me a link to the video


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

lilbit is rippped to sherds marty nice work


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Perfect thanks Marty!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Yeah when this rain and cold weather is over I need to get some new pics of all the dogs


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I love AKA and Finale


----------



## meno222 (Jan 4, 2008)

here are some pics of my boy nalo
















here is an action shot, not the greatest quality.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

whoa nalo is looking ripped..very muscular love it


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Very nice contribution!! Thanks!


----------

